# MECA Street/Modified rules question



## bbksv (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a 2012 mustang and just started building a system for next season. I haven't competed since 2004 and was planning on atleast competing MECA Street class next year. 

Here is my conundrum...I have Legatia L6's for the doors (going in the door sub location) and wanted to put the L1 Pro tweeters in the A pillars but reading the rules..I dont think I can build the A pillars without changing the texture of the whole A pillar since the mustangs have a weird square pattern in the plastic.

The other option is to put the tweeters in the sail panels but that would require me to move the side mirror switch to another spot on the door panel....but would moving that violate the Street rules?


Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

If I remember correctly you can not move the switch.


----------



## bbksv (Jul 21, 2012)

Grr..ok..then that leaves building something in the A pillars that looks stock...or keeping it in the door in the upper speaker location


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You can modify the A Pillars, but they must retain a stock look for you to remain in the Street and even Mod Street class. Moving the switch would automatically move you out of the Street Class as well and might put you in Modified.


----------



## bbksv (Jul 21, 2012)

So the problem I have with doing the A pillars is the factory texture. I will try to post a picture but do I have to maintain that or can I smooth the whole panel and just texture it?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

They must look like factory A Pillars, so if you do the whole thing and it looks like a factory A Pillar then your good to go.

Changing or moving factory placed components (ie: switches and knobs) to enhance the car audio moves you out of street.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Ive seen Apillars covered in suede, grill cloth, texture coat, vinyl, painted...all in street.
If it does not overly protrude and maintains an OEM look to it, youll be fine in street.


----------

